# Venison bacon



## choquehunt (Jun 10, 2017)

A meat market in upstate NY had this for sale. Has anyone tried it? It looks quite odd but I bought some just to try. Surpisingly was quite tasty. Very lean meat... Bacon that's good for you!!!


----------



## BaconandEggs (Jun 4, 2016)

Haven't tried before but looks good! I would need to try it with some eggs.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

That does sound good!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I haven't ever seen venison for sale at a market, and haven't tried that cut. Looks tasty though.



BaconandEggs said:


> Haven't tried before but looks good! I would need to try it with some eggs.


User name is fitting :vs_laugh:

I hope people don't figure out that uncured bacon is actually good for you - more for the both of us.


----------



## choquehunt (Jun 10, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> I haven't ever seen venison for sale at a market, and haven't tried that cut. Looks tasty though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This particular market processes deer into slim jims, summer sausage etc by taking venison you bring in and adding 10% pork fat. Then you order what you would like made based on the lbs of meat. They also sell individual packages in their freezer which is where I found the bacon


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd hit it.

Love venison.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Deer fat isn't usually considered to be one of the tastier fats. We eat a lot of venison but I trim it lean. Let us know how it is!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Deer fat is really not eatable as far as I know?


----------



## choquehunt (Jun 10, 2017)

Gummy Jones said:


> Deer fat isn't usually considered to be one of the tastier fats. We eat a lot of venison but I trim it lean. Let us know how it is!





Ranger0282 said:


> Deer fat is really not eatable as far as I know?


They trim the meat and then grind it, mix it with pork fat and then press it into bacon.. no venison fat. yucky.


----------



## choquehunt (Jun 10, 2017)

It's better than regular bacon! And it's good for you. Who know something like this could exist. Smiley face in the bacon is a representation of my face


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

choquehunt said:


> It's better than regular bacon! And it's good for you. Who know something like this could exist. Smiley face in the bacon is a representation of my face


I'm not sayin you're wrong...wait ya I am..

Bacon is bacon, NOTHING IS BETTER THAN BACON.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ain't no bacon on a deer.... if ya add pork fat and then "process" it into "bacon" it ain't bacon... It's pork fat cut venison.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

One of the places that I take some of my venison each year to have processed into brats and other goodies makes venison bacon as well. It is pretty tasty although I still prefer regular bacon over the venison bacon.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I'm not sayin you're wrong...wait ya I am..
> 
> Bacon is bacon, NOTHING IS BETTER THAN BACON.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


And it is good for you (I'm serious, sat. fat got a bad rap but the story has changed)!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

huffer33 said:


> And it is good for you (I'm serious, sat. fat got a bad rap but the story has changed)!


You my friend are hired. You have just replaced my current cardiologist.. Now, tell me I'm just the right weight and smoking is good for ya. I'll call him right now and cancel my next appointment..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I have tried to make this myself a couple times, and yes without adding in pork fat to some extent it just doesn't come out very good at all. I stopped trying it a couple years back and just used the meat to make more Jerky


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I have tried to make this myself a couple times, and yes without adding in pork fat to some extent it just doesn't come out very good at all. I stopped trying it a couple years back and just used the meat to make more Jerky


Jerky, and jalepeno cheddar brats. Just leave me the loins and a roast then make the rest into those two and I am a happy man.


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

I can feel the meat sweats coming on already!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SBjanderson said:


> Jerky, and jalepeno cheddar brats. Just leave me the loins and a roast then make the rest into those two and I am a happy man.


Pretty much, I average 6 deer a season and a good chunk of it goes to summer/regular sausage, and jerky


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Here was my go at venison bacon back in Wyoming. Definitely have to add pork fat to it. Still is a very lean bacon. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks good !


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Pretty much, I average 6 deer a season and a good chunk of it goes to summer/regular sausage, and jerky


Man you stocking up the freezer!

I usually only take one a year, two at most.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SBjanderson said:


> Man you stocking up the freezer!
> 
> I usually only take one a year, two at most.


Yep I have 2 deep freezes that I try to fill each year, and a stand up freezer for other (Fish, bear,boar, elk)

Keep hoping to get drawn for the Moose lotto in Maine...one day one day


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep I have 2 deep freezes that I try to fill each year, and a stand up freezer for other (Fish, bear,boar, elk)
> 
> Keep hoping to get drawn for the Moose lotto in Maine...one day one day


Venison is one of my favorites but I don't really get it anymore ever since I moved from AK. Moose is fantastic. My dad bagged one 2 years ago, great burgers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Venison is one of my favorites but I don't really get it anymore ever since I moved from AK. Moose is fantastic. My dad bagged one 2 years ago, great burgers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say I have ever had moose burger, I have had bear burgers though and that is wonderful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> You my friend are hired. You have just replaced my current cardiologist.. Now, tell me I'm just the right weight and smoking is good for ya. I'll call him right now and cancel my next appointment..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


In a nutshell, and sorry if this is a hijack - keto or low carb high fat. Everyone loses weight on it, and most blood numbers improve. Cholesterol is individually variable. Basically you try to replace carbs with healthy fat as much as possible - generally grass-fed if possible (higher omega 3), eggs, dairy like butter hard cheese and heavy cream, olive oil (no hydrogenated oils and seed oils are not great) high fat meats like bacon, pork belly, steak, fatty ground beef, salmon, certain nuts like pecans & almonds, pork rinds instead of potato chips etc.. Carbs. and fiber should come mostly from green vegetables. I've been out for a month indulging at events and with beer and pizza, but it feels great with a lot of energy mentally and physically. I'm down 30# in a short period and was just smoking with a guy who dropped 100#. You can seriously eat as much of that stuff as you want and never feel hungry in the process but you have to skip most of the carbs.. Keto is still a four letter word to many cardiologists but there is a lot of science behind it and it isn't a fad.

http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/51/2/133.short


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

When I lived up in PA I had an old PA Dutch fella that processed my venison. He turned it into "baloney". 

Any of you folks had it? 

The closest thing I can find to it is Boars Head Lebanon bologna. Not as good as that fella but damned close second.


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> I'm not sayin you're wrong...wait ya I am..
> 
> Bacon is bacon, NOTHING IS BETTER THAN BACON.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Duck bacon is most assuredly better than regular bacon, as duck is the ultimate protein.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Mike2147 said:


> When I lived up in PA I had an old PA Dutch fella that processed my venison. He turned it into "baloney".
> 
> Any of you folks had it?
> 
> The closest thing I can find to it is Boars Head Lebanon bologna. Not as good as that fella but damned close second.


Home made bologna or European bologna is sooooo good! Way different then Oscar Meyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

